

Blender 3D: Noob to Pro, free ebook - henning
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro

======
Alex3917
More like noob to slightly less noob. The book has been stuck at only 25%
finished for around five years now. In fact it's basically completely out of
date by this point anyway.

~~~
robin_reala
I’ve always wanted to learn Blender for simple stuff, but as it’s not my day-
to-day I’ve never found time to do a deep dive. If this tutorial isn’t up to
date do you have any other suggestions on how to get started?

~~~
cx01
There's a set of video lectures, which seem to be pretty up-to-date:
<http://gryllus.net/Blender/3D.html>

~~~
robin_reala
Great, thanks! I’ll have a look through these.

------
xd
You can even run blender games in the browser these days: <http://geta3d.com/>

~~~
Keyframe
Huh, never knew about this. Thanks!

------
joeld42
I've been trying to move my own pipeline from maya to blender and this has
been a great resource.

